# Why is vinegar recommended for cleaning?



## LaylaLop (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm just curious since everywhere recommends vinegar for cleaning up rabbit cages. Personally, my animals and I HATE the smell of vinegar so I use a dilute bleach solution. I know rabbit urine is high in ammonia and bleach + ammonia can be bad, but I do rinse everything really well after cleaning it. Plus I really like the smell of bleach... it smells clean to me. (I'm weird, I know) 

In my microbiology class, my professor said the only cleaning agent you need for surfaces is bleach since it's typically the most effective one against viruses and bacteria. 

I've always seen every site recommend vinegar for cleaning but have never gotten an explanation why. Does anyone on here know?


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Mar 21, 2012)

if you use white vinegar it takes the smell out really easily and it shouldn't smell like vinegar afterwards either.

some people even use vinegar to clean floors and all sorts not just for rabbit urine. it's just a safer substance to use and more natural.

I think it just depends on the person, I personally wouldn't use bleach for any reason at all not even on clothes because I don't particularly like chemicals if there's an alternative


----------



## pamnock (Mar 21, 2012)

It neutralizes urine odor and the acid dissolves calcium buildup.

Be sure to use excellent ventilation when there is a chance of bleach and urine coming into contact with each other.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 21, 2012)

We use vinegar and lemon juice (natural disinfectant) for everything kitchen and bathroom related... It only made sense for us to clean cookies stuff with it too, it was only when I found this site that I saw it was recommend. And I feel the same as bonnie lee... I have never had bleach in my house... Don't like chemicals...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a citris cleaner that I use, it's all natural and disinfects. It is safe for carpets too, which bleach obviously is not. I'm afraid of the animals stepping on the floors and getting cleaner on their paws then licking it off. This stuff is safe to drink (kinda tastes like soapy lemonaid). I just clean while the kids are running around and air out the room before they come back to bed. A quick spritz over everything also keeps them faithful to the litterbox I think since that is the only place that smells like pee.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 21, 2012)

Do an internet search for vinegar cleaning & see all the things it is recommended for. Bleach is bad for the environment, not just for rabbits.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 21, 2012)

I just hate the smell of vinegar so much... I even hate pickles or anything pickled. The smell just kills me. 

Has anyone used or tried castile soap? I saw it on a blog about "Safe cleaning" and they added some tea tree oil for disinfecting. I do love the smell of tea tree oil and have some that I often use on cuts, sunburns, etc. 

See video here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rruKZ6uw8c[/ame]


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 21, 2012)

tea tree oil is not safe for rabbits, so I wouldn't advise.
how about lemons? I will get the name of my cleaner and the ingredients for you when I get home.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 21, 2012)

I've used lemon and baking soda to scrub my stove top.. I do like citrus as well. 

I see there are a lot of citrus cleaners out there, and I do have a local organic co-op that I could probably locate some good cleaners at. It's where I get my local raw honey that's to die for. 

Look forward to hearing your suggestion Brandy


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 21, 2012)

It is called Whip-it. It is crulty free and vegan. No bleach, acids, amonia etc. Toxic level 0. Biodegradable and pH neutral. Ironically I can't find the list of ingredients. It's probably something stupid like lemon juice and dish soap, but it works incredibly well.
www.amazingwhipit.com


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 23, 2012)

I use Vanodine, there's no nasty odor to it but it does have a tendency to stain certain things. I have also used a vinegar and water solution (3 parts water & one part white vinegar) for things I cant use Vanodine on (Or if I don't have any), I put Lavender, Lemon or Orange Essential Oil in it to make it not stink (Hate the vinegar smell!!).


----------

